# FAQ: 1.8t Torque Spec List



## Sinner44 (Oct 11, 2006)

If a Mod could please add this this the DIY/FAQ info that would be great...:thumbup:
*
ORIGINALLY POSTED BY Richard_Cranium on Fortitude:*

i see these being needed at least 5 times a week here. and even though most of the forum hates me for being me and wanting this place to stay engine related only, here they are AGAIN.

someone should sticky this or put in in the FAQ.

DISCLAIMER: no children were put in harms way while making this thread.










Originally Posted by *speeding-g60 aka Richard_Cranium* 

ahhh, hell i will put it here as others may like to know these things.

i took my ARP/FW bolts to like 95 ft/lb. this was done in part due to the research Andy (hypothetical) did in measuring stretch, fatigue, etc. this was observed by BobQ IIRC. and i do believe it was given the thumbs up. search poortex for this info in the archives for author hypothetical.

water pump = 11 lb
oil pump = 12 lb
front main seal cover into block = 11 lb
front main seal into seal housing thru oil pan = 11 lb
oil pan = 11 lb
oil pump pickup tube = 12 lb
big oil pan bolt = 30 lb
oil pump drive gear bolt = 16 lb
oil pump chain tensioner = 12 lb
oil filter housing = 11 lb + 1/4 turn

cam caps = 7 lb
cam tensioner = 7 lb
cam position wheel = 18 lb
cam position sensor = 7 lb
cam gear = 48 lb

serpentine belt tensioner = 18 lb
shouldered bolt on large roller = 20 lb
hydro tensioner body = 11 lb
small idle roller = 15 lb
guard bolts = 7 lb with loc-tite (blue is removable)
power steering pump pulley = 18 lb
balancer = 22 lb

intake manifold = 7.5 lb
fuel rail = 7.5 lb

exhaust manifold = 21 lb
valve cover = 7.5 lb
coolant housing = 7 lb

Fluidampr/factory balancer = 7 lb + 1/4 turn
crank gear = 67 lb + 1/4 turn
alt bracket = 38 lb
water pump pulley = 17 lb

and as for the ARP rod bolts, this is for all the torque values on the ARP rod bolts. i know this is a SCAT link, but the rod bolts (2000 series) are the same. and you just have to know what size bolt you have and you will know your torque.

http://www.scatcrankshafts.com...s.pdf


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Manual Timing Belt Tensioner Conversion:

Timing belt should be tensioned such that the longest part of the belt can be turned 90 degrees. If it's whining like a supercharger, it's too tight. Belt tracking too far in is usually a bent / dented roller from an overtorqued nut

The tensioner nut should be tensioned to 33 ft*lbs 

Note: If you have a tendency to overtorque you should use the IE manual timing belt tensioner backing plate to prevent your roller from bending.

IE Manual Timing Belt Instructions


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

turbo to downpipe studs: 30 ft-lb

Dog Bone:

According to the autotech instructions -

18 ft-lb on the bolt holding the whole thing together
15 ft-lb + 1/4 turn on the bolts holding hte mount to the subframe
30 ft-lb + 1/4 turn on the bolts holding the mount to the transmission (both of them)

Note: I haven't looked in the bentley, but VF's site does not mention the 1/4 turn...but Autotech does. Is it 1/4 turn or not?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)




----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Does anyone know the torque spec for the OEM turbo -> downpipe nuts?

Catcams adjustable cam gear, small adjustment bolts
* red loctite and 7ftlbs


----------



## Harry Sax (Apr 21, 2011)

groggory said:


> Does anyone know the torque spec for the OEM turbo -> downpipe nuts?


oil line to turbo = 7lb
turbo bracket to turbo (nut and bolt) = 30lb
turbo bracket to block = 33lb
oil feed line to turbo = 18lb
coolant supply pipe bracket to turbo = 7lb
oil supply line bracket to head = 15lb
coolant supply line to turbo = 18lb
crankcase vent line to head = 7lb
coolant return line to turbo = 22lb
turbo to manifold = 26lb
cat/downpipe to turbo = 22lb


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

Reading this scares the sh!t out of me because I have reused and improperly torqued bolts ALL OVER my engine.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

FTMFW said:


> Reading this scares the sh!t out of me because I have reused and improperly torqued bolts ALL OVER my engine.


Rightly so!

Here's the centerpiece of my specialty tool drawer


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

The day before my transmission swap I picked one up. It's been a slow "repair" process. Still need to replace a few bolts though.


----------



## Cryser (Sep 9, 2009)

ARP Head STUD/Bolt spec: 3 equal steps leading to 80 ft lbs (26, 27, 27)

ARP Main STUD spec: 3 equal steps leading to 60 ft/lbs (20,20,20), Torquing from the top nut main cap #3 in a down and outward spiral ending at the bottom nut of main cap #5

To install ARP head studs you will need the tool that arp sells which is a male triple square socket, the kits are offered with this tool included for like $10

threw the main stud spec in there for your thread grog since I just torqued mine yesterday, crank spins like butter =)


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

18T_BT said:


> 1. Subframe retaining brackets (on body)
> 2. Welded nut (in body)
> 3. Rear bonded rubber bushing for subframe
> 4. Nut, self=locking (always replace)
> ...


 ^^


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

hehe i see what you did there:laugh::thumbup:opcorn::wave:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Mindfault said:


> hehe i see what you did there:laugh::thumbup:opcorn::wave:


:thumbup:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

...


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Needs torque for motor and transmission mounts

...

BFI motor and trans mount, complete replacement

Top Bolt - 40 ft * lbs


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

groggory said:


> IE Manual Timing Belt Instructions



yea looks pretty simple out of the engine bay...


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Shamrock said:


> yea looks pretty simple out of the engine bay...


I thought changing the timing belt with this manual tensioner setup was super easy compared to the stock tensioner. I was able to slip the timing belt on the cam gear much easier, and the tensioning part was cake.

The way I did it was this...

Time the belt first of all.

Use your tension tool to turn the tensioner enough so that then tensioner is holding the belt tight'ish. Use your fingers to finger tight the nut so the tensioner keeps the tension.

Use a wrench to put ~12 ft*lbs on the nut.

Use the tensioner tool to put proper tension (90 degree twist) on the belt.

Use a torque wrench to bring the nut to 33 ft*lbs. Double check belt tension. Readjust if the belt has become too tight.

Turn the engine over by hand and double check your timing. If you're timing is off a tooth then repeat the process and fix your timing.

Reassemble.

This timing belt job was the easiest I've ever done.

Note: With my tensioner tool the edge of the nut was flat against the side of my tool. In other words, I can't turn the nut AND have the tensioner tool positioned at the same time. That is why my procedure has the two step process of snugging the nut, tensioning, then torquing the nut, then double checking tension.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

ARP Flywheel Bolts Torque Discussion


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Water pump bolts - 15 Nm 
Thermostat housing bolts - 15 Nm 
Camshaft pulley bolt - 65 Nm 
Crank pulley bolts - 25 Nm 
Serpentine belt tensioner - 25 Nm 
Engine mount to block - 45 Nm 
Engine mount to body - 40 Nm + 90 degree 
Engine mount bracket - 25 Nm 
Engine mount to mount to block - 100 Nm 
Cylinder head bolts - 40 Nm each + 90 degree each + 90 degree each 
Camshaft bearing cap bolts - 10 Nm 
Exhaust manifold nuts - 25Nm 
Crankshaft main bearing bolts - 65 Nm each + 90 degree each 
Spark plug - 30 Nm 

Front axle nuts (follow step by step) 
Vehicles with 12-point nut 
200 Nm then loosen 1/2 turn 
Turn hub 180 degrees 
50 Nm + 60 degree 

Vehicles with hex bolt 
250 Nm + 90 degrees 
Loosen 1/2 turn. 
Turn hub 180 degrees 
250 Nm + 90 degrees 

Rear axle nuts (FWD) 
175 Nm 

FWD suspension 
Ball joint to control arm -20 Nm + 90 degrees 
Pendulum support to sub-frame -	25 Nm 
Forward bolt for control arm - 70 Nm + 90 degrees 
Rearward bolt for control arm - 52 ft. lbs. + 90 degrees 
Coupling rod to stabilizer bar Axle shaft to axle flange - 30 Nm 

1 nm equals .737561 ft/lbs


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Flywheel torque spec thread
* also discusses race applications, Eurospec and ARP bolts, dowel pinning, etc


----------



## shaft6s9 (Oct 11, 2008)

Anyone know tq for arp conrod bolts??


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

shaft6s9 said:


> Anyone know tq for arp conrod bolts??


For ARP 2000's do this. Use the supplied ARP lube.

Torque to 45 ft lbs
Torque to 50 ft lbs

This will ensure the caps are seated correctly.

No extra turns. The ARP bolts are not stretch like the OEM fasteners.

From http://www.bar-tek-tuning.com/Infos/ARP+Rod+Bolts.htm

IMPORTANT INSTALLATION INSTRUCTIONS
1. Disassemble rods and thoroughly clean (including bolt and beam threads) to remove rust preventative.
2. Apply ARP Molylube to the threads and under the head of each bolt.
3. Install rods by bringing cap and beam into alignment. Tap into place before installing bolts (DO NOT USE BOLTS TO PULL
CAPS INTO POSITION) Each rod is numbered and MUST be assembled with the same number on cap and beam.


```
Type	Size Inch	Max. Toque US	Size Metric	Max Torque Metric	Stretch
ARP 2000	5/16" x 1.500"	26ft./lb.	7,9mm x 38,1mm	35,25Nm	0.0056"
ARP 8740	3/8" x 1.600"	45f.t/lb.	9,5mm x 40,64mm	61,01Nm	0.0047"
ARP 2000	3/8" x 1.600"	50ft./lb.	9,5mm x 40,64mm	67,79Nm	0.0058"
ARP 8740
Wave Loc Bolt & Nut	3/8"	50ft./lb.	9,5mm	67,79Nm	0.0063"
ARP 8740	7/16" x 1.400"	64ft./lb.	11,1mm x 35,56mm	86,77Nm	0.0046"
SCAT 2001	7/16" x 1.500"	63ft./lb.	11,1mm x 38,1mm	85,42Nm	
ARP 8740	7/16" x 1.600"	63ft./lb.	11,1mm x 40,64mm	85,42Nm	0.005"
ARP 2000	7/16" x 1.600"	70ft./lb.	11,1m x 40,64mm	94,91Nm	0.0062"
ARP 8740	7/16" x 1.800"	63ft./lb.	11,1mm x 45,72mm	85,42Nm	0.006"
SCAT 2000	7/16" x 1.800"	63ft./lb.	11,1mm x 45,72mm	85,42Nm
```


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

ARP Main stud torque Sequence


----------



## mosnet99 (Dec 11, 2014)

Harry Sax said:


> oil line to turbo = 7lb
> turbo bracket to turbo (nut and bolt) = 30lb
> turbo bracket to block = 33lb
> oil feed line to turbo = 18lb
> ...


So there's fittings that go inside the turbo then the hoses screw on the those fittings. Are the specs here for the fittings going into the turbo or the hose going onto the fitting?

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## TDIsewingmachine (Jul 8, 2015)

groggory said:


> Water pump bolts - 15 Nm
> Thermostat housing bolts - 15 Nm
> ...
> 
> 1 nm equals .737561 ft/lbs


Does anyone have the torque for the trunk ball pin ?

Part number: WHT006580

Looks like this: 
https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine-volkswagen-audi-parts/strut-ball-pin-priced-each/wht006580/


----------



## Rico_GTi (Apr 16, 2019)

Harry Sax said:


> oil line to turbo = 7lb
> turbo bracket to turbo (nut and bolt) = 30lb
> turbo bracket to block = 33lb
> oil feed line to turbo = 18lb
> ...


I don’t mean to revive an old 1.8T torque thread but I’d just like to confirm these torque specs for the turbo as I’ll be replacing mine on my GTi this weekend. Also since I’m on the page I’d give my own personal info I’ve gathered through research, here are the specs for your brakes (more specifically the mk4 GTis)


Lug nuts—— 88ft lbs

Front caliper:
Guide pins—— 21ft lbs
Hex Bracket bolt—— 90ft lbs
Banjo bolt—— 26ft lbs

Rear caliper:
Guide pins—— 26ft lbs
8mm Allen Head Bracket Bolt—— 48ft lbs
Banjo bolts—— 26ft lbs

Rotor Screws——Hand tight


----------



## MiltDoggie (Jun 30, 2020)

Rico_GTi said:


> I don’t mean to revive an old 1.8T torque thread but I’d just like to confirm these torque specs for the turbo as I’ll be replacing mine on my GTi this weekend. Also since I’m on the page I’d give my own personal info I’ve gathered through research, here are the specs for your brakes (more specifically the mk4 GTis)
> 
> 
> Lug nuts—— 88ft lbs
> ...


Yours uses a Torx bolt? Mine uses an 8mm Allen...


----------



## Rico_GTi (Apr 16, 2019)

MiltDoggie said:


> Yours uses a Torx bolt? Mine uses an 8mm Allen...


My mistake, you’re right. It is an Allen. That’s just what I wrote in my iPhone notes for some reason lol, I’ll make sure to edit that. BTW can you confirm the turbos torque spec above


----------



## MiltDoggie (Jun 30, 2020)

Rico_GTi said:


> My mistake, you’re right. It is an Allen. That’s just what I wrote in my iPhone notes for some reason lol, I’ll make sure to edit that. BTW can you confirm the turbos torque spec above


I dont know the exact torque specs but what is written above coincides to another thread I saw on the Audi-Sport net forums


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

You could always buy a Bentley instead of guessing...

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rico_GTi (Apr 16, 2019)

Vegeta Gti said:


> You could always buy a Bentley instead of guessing...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Of course I can, but considering this thread was made for this exact reason I don’t see the difficulties in other chiming in some specs from their own personal books. I’m not rebuilding an engine, I’m just doing maintenance


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

So look it up. You can type, search away. Instead of picking up a phone and waiting for responses.... you can open a drawer, hit the table of contents and boom..... much more data right at your finger tips and faster. **** they even sell it on cd.

Maintenence or otherwise, it haS EVERYTHING correct, versus potential guesses and you can be self sufficient. And I don't have to wall to my shop to look it up..... in a Bentley or my work laptop.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mdjenkins (Feb 16, 2010)

Just be careful of buying the CD.
The eBahn software used call home DRM and they took the home servers offline just a couple of years ago.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Good to know.

I still prefer the hard cover. I have mk1-mk5, Rado, Rocco, fox, A4/S4, 911/T and gt/rs 77-05

All of them massive investments over the years but they have more data, info and learning in them than any forum, group, cobb or search. 


I spent years at vw, audi and Porsche dealers. 


Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rico_GTi (Apr 16, 2019)

Vegeta Gti said:


> So look it up. You can type, search away. Instead of picking up a phone and waiting for responses.... you can open a drawer, hit the table of contents and boom..... much more data right at your finger tips and faster. **** they even sell it on cd.
> 
> Maintenence or otherwise, it haS EVERYTHING correct, versus potential guesses and you can be self sufficient. And I don't have to wall to my shop to look it up..... in a Bentley or my work laptop.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Considering my searching and research lead me here. Is why I asked. It’s $120 cheaper to ask a damn question and get an answer from somebody who has the answer, ESPECIALLY since this thread was created for this EXACT reason. If I’m asking questions here, it’s because it’s my last option. I will never respond/make a thread unless I’ve made sure I couldn’t find the information because the last thing I need is somewhere telling me “figure it out”. Yeah, if I could’ve I would’ve.


----------



## Rico_GTi (Apr 16, 2019)

mdjenkins said:


> Just be careful of buying the CD.
> The eBahn software used call home DRM and they took the home servers offline just a couple of years ago.


I prefer a hard copy anyways. Thanks for the warning


----------



## mdjenkins (Feb 16, 2010)

Rico_GTi said:


> I prefer a hard copy anyways. Thanks for the warning


Really...?
Would you be complaining about the cost of text books if you preferred hard copy?
But still, you're welcome


----------



## Rico_GTi (Apr 16, 2019)

mdjenkins said:


> Really...?
> Would you be complaining about the cost of text books if you preferred hard copy?
> But still, you're welcome


I complain about spending unnecessary money in general LOL but I didn’t know there was a virtual copy of the handbook and at that I didn’t know it was cheaper too. Hmm, I’ll check that out, thanks again


----------



## Rico_GTi (Apr 16, 2019)

Rico_GTi said:


> I complain about spending unnecessary money in general LOL but I didn’t know there was a virtual copy of the handbook and at that I didn’t know it was cheaper too. Hmm, I’ll check that out, thanks again


actually, it being about $20 difference I’d rather go hard just because of the simplicity, mobility & convenience of having a hard copy vs having to click through a bunch of stuff. Call me old fashioned and I’m only 25.


----------



## mdjenkins (Feb 16, 2010)

Unnecessary cost?
I'd say the Bentley manual is second only to a vagcom cable in what's necessary to maintain these cars.

Being broke is a different story. I know what it's like to be broke and buying text books.


----------



## Rico_GTi (Apr 16, 2019)

mdjenkins said:


> Unnecessary cost?
> I'd say the Bentley manual is second only to a vagcom cable in what's necessary to maintain these cars.
> 
> Being broke is a different story. I know what it's like to be broke and buying text books.


I never said it’s unnecessary to own a Bentley manual, nor did I say I didn’t have the funds. I went the cheaper route and resorted to asking the forum as a last result. To no avail I’m resorting to purchasing the manual. It’s probably for the better anyways, it’s a good thing to have


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

It sounds to me like you said that when I read it. 



Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Rico_GTi said:


> I complain about spending unnecessary money in general LOL but I didn’t know there was a virtual copy of the handbook and at that I didn’t know it was cheaper too. Hmm, I’ll check that out, thanks again


Everything before the LOL......

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rico_GTi (Apr 16, 2019)

Vegeta Gti said:


> Everything before the LOL......
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


It implied that if I can get the answer here, it would have been unnecessary to go out my way to purchase the books considering this is the only specs I really care about. But since I’m forced to, I’ll take it with the additional beneficial in-depth information it comes with, that’s also useful to maintain the vehicle. Do you understand now where I’m coming from?


----------



## mdjenkins (Feb 16, 2010)

Language is an imperfect vehicle for conveying thought.

I think the only answer you would accept is that everyone else must have been baffled and missed the meaning you had conveyed with perfect mastery. Because obviously, you know words, some would say the very best words. Biggly words. Believe you, no one else knows words as good as you know words. The best biggly words that no one else ever knew.

Or something like that.
Whatever keeps from seeming untoward. The shame of appearing fallible isn't something you're prepared to deal with and why should you? You did nothing wrong.

Amirite?


----------



## Rico_GTi (Apr 16, 2019)

mdjenkins said:


> Language is an imperfect vehicle for conveying thought.
> 
> I think the only answer you would accept is that everyone else must have been baffled and missed the meaning you had conveyed with perfect mastery. Because obviously, you know words, some would say the very best words. Biggly words. Believe you, no one else knows words as good as you know words. The best biggly words that no one else ever knew.
> 
> ...


im just trying to get some specs. Im not tryna make anybody inferior because I look at this website as a community to help each other out and I’m not ashame to accept when I’m wrong. I was going the cheaper direction as anybody would in life. I think majority of people would appreciate free information. It’s not about intelligence, “big words” or even money. This thread exists. Asking questions is okay. Had I not gotten a response to begin with I would’ve eventually bought the manual. But here I am having debates because people basically said “go figure it out” on a post created to help figure it out together. But I will end my debate here. Have a blessed day.


----------



## mdjenkins (Feb 16, 2010)

Idk ...
You got the torque spec you needed for your project.
You also got extra advice on how you could get those specs more efficiently for future cases.

Doesn't seem like anyone did anything wrong. Yet for some reason you took to the defensive when the alternate avenue was suggested to you. So now we're in this drama because the implication you used a sub-optimal method to get information is somehow an attack on your character. 🤔

btw, recommending you get the Bentley for things commonly found in the Bentley is cultural. Spend enough time here and you will understand why.

But you've said your "good day sir".
So...


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Investment in a Bentley will money and time. The knowledge you will obtain and utilize far outweighs any complaint here. VCDS is also a necessity if you're going to modify the vehicle. 

These are facts. That's it. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MiltDoggie (Jun 30, 2020)

There is a digital version of the Bentley online that you can download into a PDF. Free of charge!


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

spoon fed cry babies

for those who shouldn't work on their car because they need someone to hold their hand to even find data, and aren't willing to invest a little money. so why invest any time.


----------



## Rico_GTi (Apr 16, 2019)

Vegeta Gti said:


> spoon fed cry babies
> 
> for those who shouldn't work on their car because they need someone to hold their hand to even find data, and aren't willing to invest a little money. so why invest any time.


you’re a grown a** man acting like a teenaged girl. You don’t know anything about me so before you start to judge get to know the background. Chill grandpa. I can easily say “_you’re a miserable f*k who has nothing to do but gets mad over simple questions” _but I’m not because I don’t know you nor judge you. We already established purchasing the book, move on with your day instead of revisiting the thread a day later after the topic was ended just to call people cry baby and give a *sheet of specs that I’ve seen a million times* just to say “here you go damn”. it seems like the only crybaby here is your 35+ yr old whining a*. you clearly didn’t understand the reasoning to my argument.

Link is useless for the specs I’m looking for. As stated I needed someone to confirm the turbo specs given on this thread. But don’t worry, book should arrive tomorrow. I at the very least appreciate the fact that you took time out your day to search and post that link. Someone, somewhere will need it if they haven’t found it yet and will thank you for it.

Have a blessed day


----------



## mdjenkins (Feb 16, 2010)

Rico_GTi said:


> you’re a grown a** man acting like a teenaged girl. You don’t know anything about me so before you start to judge get to know the background. Chill grandpa. I can easily say “_you’re a miserable f*k who has nothing to do but gets mad over simple questions” _but I’m not because I don’t know you nor judge you. We already established purchasing the book, move on with your day instead of revisiting the thread a day later after the topic was ended just to call people cry baby and give a *sheet of specs that I’ve seen a million times* just to say “here you go damn”. it seems like the only crybaby here is your 35+ yr old whining a*. you clearly didn’t understand the reasoning to my argument.
> 
> Link is useless for the specs I’m looking for. As stated I needed someone to confirm the turbo specs given on this thread. But don’t worry, book should arrive tomorrow. I at the very least appreciate the fact that you took time out your day to search and post that link. Someone, somewhere will need it if they haven’t found it yet and will thank you for it.
> 
> Have a blessed day


Dude...
Not every post is about you.
If you're not going to take the stick out your ass, maybe go for a walk and find a smaller stick.


----------



## Rico_GTi (Apr 16, 2019)

mdjenkins said:


> Dude...
> Not every post is about you.
> If you're not going to take the stick out your ass, maybe go for a walk and find a smaller stick.


same can apply to you. Last post wasn’t direct to you. Stop speaking for your BF.


----------



## mdjenkins (Feb 16, 2010)

Rico_GTi said:


> same can apply to you. Last post wasn’t direct to you. Stop speaking for your BF.


So much hate...
Why you gotta hate?


----------



## Rico_GTi (Apr 16, 2019)

mdjenkins said:


> So much hate...
> Why you gotta hate?


I guess you’re right and I do apologies for lashing out. It’s just I respectfully came for a genuine question & I felt like I was given a hard time for it. I apologies to both you and vegeta.

edit: just understand that if I did ask questions here, it’s legit my last resort after spending hours if not days researching. So when I get told I’m bottle fed it’s sort of like you don’t know what I go through behind the scenes to figure things out


----------



## mdjenkins (Feb 16, 2010)

Rico_GTi said:


> I guess you’re right and I do apologies for lashing out. It’s just I respectfully came for a genuine question & I felt like I was given a hard time for it. I apologies to both you and vegeta.
> 
> edit: just understand that if I did ask questions here, it’s legit my last resort after spending hours if not days researching. So when I get told I’m bottle fed it’s sort of like you don’t know what I go through behind the scenes to figure things out


I get it.
You'll figure it out.

🍺


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Over all the last 15+ years, thousand and thousands of parts, replies, dm's, emails.... how many times do you think myself and others have answered this same exact question?

I mean it when I say that the money spent is literally an investment, when you get a Bentley. No guessing, no wiring for replies. Just beautiful, detect and accurate knowledge at your fingertips. Also, if you get rid of the car, they re-sell very easily. 

I don't out anything personal into a response until someone lashes out. I just tell the truth, give the data. I've worked at several high profile shops and dealers over the last 15+ years. So, my sardonic, dry and direct replies are just business. 

Catch me at the track or in my personal shop, you'd never guess.

Hopefully that link helps. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

